# Wide Angle Lens (for car pics)



## ITSonlyREECE (Jun 10, 2012)

I am looking at purchasing my first wide angle lens for my Nikon D3200, mainly for car photography. I was thinking of buying either the 24mm f2.8D or the 28mm f2.8D as these are reasonably priced for a first purchase IMO. 

Does anyone on here use either of the above lenses and could post some sample pics, or could recommend any other wide angle lenses for car photography which I should consider and are not too expensive?

Cheers!
Reece


----------



## HarryHedgehog (Aug 13, 2013)

I use canon gear, so can't comment, but have a look on facebook for 2nd hand gear groups eg Buy Sell Swap Camera and Photography Gear - UK

Great place to get quality stuff or WEX also do 2nd hand - just a thought.


----------



## NeilG40 (Jan 1, 2009)

Not knowing much about the Nikon range I assume a D3200 is a crop body, if so I think you'll be disappointed with a 24mm or 28mm, I don't find 24mm particularly wide on my full frame Canon.

On crop body Canon's the Sigma 10-22mm is popular.


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

What he said ^^

Also, you've got a 24 and 28mm lens if you have a kit lens (18-55mm or thereabouts). Set it to the length you want and get shooting to see if it's what you're looking for before you buy one


----------



## rob28 (Nov 7, 2008)

And what type of cost are you looking at?

On a crop body, something like the Tokina 11-16 f2.8 is a great versatile wide angle lens. They also so a 12-24mm version too but it's only f4 I think.


----------



## bigalc (Aug 7, 2014)

Go for the Tokina 11-16mm f 2.8 £279 @HDEW cameras, Surrey.
Bought lenses from them with no problems.
Available online and speedy delivery, you can also phone your order in.


----------



## cleaningfreak (Sep 3, 2011)

First of all try kit lens (18-55) and then after you find out what you want look for specific lens. by the way, D3200 does not have built-in autofocus , so you have to buy lens with it if you want to autofocus.


----------



## DavidMelv (Jan 28, 2013)

The Sigma 10-20mm works wonders, I use it a lot for car shoots now


----------



## tenyearsafter (May 25, 2011)

I have the Sigma 10-20 as well. Here is an example of it at 10mm. I concur with some of the previous posts; on a crop body 28mm isn't wide. If you want this sort of effect you need something around 10mm.


----------



## Jonwilson (Jul 13, 2015)

if its 2.8 you want the the nikon 17-55 mm is a steal second hand, i love mine


----------

